# Is it time?



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Iiiiittttttsssss time!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Baetis and midges coming up in a few places up here- going to be a teeny bit before they really start keying in on them though.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I've been getting lots of midges on my office window, flying the 40 yards over from the Teton River. Time to tie up some griffeths gnats and leave them in the office I think.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah...its time....


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If there is open water it is time.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh, its been time for weeks down here. 

Sadly, based on the crowds I encountered at the local Blue Ribbon stream a couple days ago, everybody else has figured that out too. :sad:


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I had blue wings on a rainy day mid February........fishing was great.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

The LP has been extremely active with all kinds of flying insects, clouds of thousands of them were floating around the marshy areas. I fish spinners and lures, so I don' t know what kind...they were problably 3-4mm long, black and thin with clear wings. The smaller fish are leaving the deep holes and coming out into the shallower areas. I watched a 20" brown sit under an overhanging bush and actively snack on emergers for about an hour.


----------



## horkingmidget (Jan 8, 2015)

In the last week I've caught a few on BWO and Griffiths Gnat. Today they only wanted the Zebra Midge.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I found night crawlers while raking in my flower beds yesterday.

.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

The human hatch was going off on the MP yesterday. About thirteen cars at every pull off  good luck


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Definately time. Time for all my free time in the near future to go toward fishing!!! Here's a Beautiful cutty my buddy landed on our recent outing.


----------

